# Anyone had FET with a 5 year old frozen embryo??



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all

I have one frostie left at Barts. It will be 5 years old next autumn so they are asking whether we will use it. I would like to but it seems strange to be using it when it was frozen so long ago. 

Has anyone used an embryo that old? 

Any knowledge about whether its just as likely to thaw etc

Thanks

Nicky x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I have an embryo/s that old in my tummy right about now        Well, ok, it was 4 years old.  I had 3 frozen at 6 cells, 1 didn't make the defrost, one maintined his/her 6 cells and grew an additional 2 and was compacting on transfer (my money is on this embie if there is one baby!) - and the other embie had 6 cells on defrost but lost 2 - but had no fragmentation and was graded as 'very good'. 

I really would use it - you just never know! 

Best of luck   

Marie xxxxx


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

I look at it this way - the emby that is 5 yrs old has the chances of success that go with a woman as old as you were when you created it!!  Like having donor eggs from a young woman.  If I thought I might want to cycle again there's no way I'd discard old (or young, depending which way you look at it) embryos!

They prob want you to deicde about another 5 yrs storage, so if you don;t want them later you can always change your mind and allow them to perish, that way you keep your options open.


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks both for your posts

Marie - glad to see your scan went well today.

Chloe - very good point about it being a younger egg! I couldn't bear to let it perish so will use it  - it just seemed strange though that potentially Ethan's younger sibling could have been conceived before him!!

Nicky x


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Nicky  

Just wanted to add my story.

DD was conceived from our first fresh cycle of PESA ICISI and IVF.  We froze the remaining embies.

We tried 4 years later but no luck.  A year on so 5 years later we tried FET again and DS was born!  I love the fact that these 2 are twins but there's 5 years between them!  

Use your frostie for sure.

Masses of luck

Flamingo
xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Go for it hun!!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi i also have 5 year old embies,and am having fet on tues, that all will be well with them..this will be are 3rd and final  
go                                       

                  good luck nicky, will be for


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Nicky - Our bubba is nicknamed 'Littlebig' - its Ethans 'little' sibling, but also his 'big' sibling!  

Marie xxx


----------

